# Piano music (or anything) similar to Stravinsky's Concerto/Sonata for 2 pianos



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

These are my favorite pieces of music currently but I don't know much about solo piano music after the romantic era.










To clarify 'similar,' I like how distinct this sounds from stuff like Rachmaninov, Chopin, etc. Debussy and Ravel are closer at times in feeling but not rhythmically. I usually struggle with how whimsical and quirky Stravinsky sounds (which is why I love the consistently mellow atmosphere of the sonata for two pianos) but for some reason it doesn't bother me in the Concerto for Two Pianos.

The fugue from Samuel Barber's piano sonata reminds me of Stravinsky's concerto and I really love that, but I'm yet to find anything that sounds quite like Stravinsky's sonata, which is my favorite of the two.

I'm open to any suggestions but extra open to more piano music, whether solo or no. Obviously I'm planning to listen to more Stravinsky in general.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

You might like Poulenc's Concerto for Two Pianos:


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I like this one: *Bartok*'s _Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion_. I too sometimes have troubles adapting to Bartok's percussive sounds, but I find this sonata pretty easy to get into. Such genial blending of piano and percussions to create a wide variety of moods and sound effects!






Speaking of Debussy, his _Trois Nocturnes_ were convincingly transcribed for 2 pianos by Ravel:


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Henri Sauguet's Piano Concerto No. 1 (third movement):






Igor Markevitch's Piano Concerto:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As Stravinsky and Hindemith were both prime movers in going down the neoclassical route (albeit in different directions) you might find these two contemporaneous works interesting:


----------

